# Costa 580P or 580G?



## sjgfishin (Jan 24, 2010)

Fixing to order some new Costa glasses. I have a pair of 580 with glass lenses but now they make in Plastic...

Can anyone tell me if there is any big advantage or difference of one vs. the other?

Thanks


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I am not a big fan of the poly's... They break wayyyy to easy in my opinion. Have 2 pairs at Costa right now for repair. Have a pair of Fathom's with the poly lens that were in my coat pocket. Was kneeling down to check the air pressure in my truck tires and went to put them back on afterwards and they had cracked. :hairout:

Granted sure this was an issue of tweaking the frames but I don't recall putting any excessive stress or pressure that would have made me think this would happen. 

First pairs of Costa's lasted years and years, these newer Costa's seem to make it about 2 years tops before something either breaks or falls apart. 

Sorry... Got a little sidetracked :spineyes:

I recommend the 580G's any day over the P's..


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

G is for "Good" and P is for "Poor".


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Glass is a bit heavier and does not scratch. Poly is lighter and will scratch.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Texas Jeweler said:


> Glass is a bit heavier and does not scratch. Poly is lighter and will scratch *within the first week of owning them*.


FIFY 

I hate the poly's.. costa rockport poly's are the last pair I will ever own that do not have glass in them.. thinking maui jim next, costas are getting worse in my opinion.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

What ****** me off was over 6 months they stretched and finally dropped them only to the lens cracking and they were the 580g. Not to mention made in CHINA. I'll stay with my oakleys.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Texas Jeweler said:


> Glass is a bit heavier and does not scratch. Poly is lighter and will scratch.


x2! glass is the way to go.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lyssy said:


> What ****** me off was over 6 months they stretched and finally dropped them only to the lens cracking and they were the 580g. Not to mention made in CHINA. I'll stay with my oakleys.


Glass is the best, as stated they are more scratch resistant. Green mirror are nice. 
Lyssy, you dropped your glass lenses on the ground and they cracked? Sounds like operator error, not faulty lenses.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Texas Jeweler said:


> Glass is a bit heavier and does not scratch. Poly is lighter and will scratch.


I have always had costas with the glass lens but decided to try the 580P.
I wish I hadn't they scratch if you look at them wrong.
I have more scratches on 580P's that are 6 months old than I do on 400G's that are 4 years old.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Glass is the best, as stated they are more scratch resistant. Green mirror are nice.
> Lyssy, you dropped your glass lenses on the ground and they cracked? Sounds like operator error, not faulty lenses.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


Never said anything about the lens being faulty. I said my frames stretched and I finally dropped them and the lens cracked. And I didn't like the fact that they were made in china.


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

My Ps have been great. If you take care of them like you should take care of $160+ sunglasses they won't scratch. I work in them every day without issues. Ill try glass next for funsies.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I have the 580G Tags and love them, had them about 6 months with 0 complaints at all


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

does anyone know an easy way to fix my lenses that have stretched a little. I miss the tigh feel that i use to have.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> FIFY
> 
> I hate the poly's.. costa rockport poly's are the last pair I will ever own that do not have glass in them.. *thinking maui jim next*, costas are getting worse in my opinion.


Thinking the same thing.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

I have 580G and love them. I had Frigates for 2 years then they broke across the bridge of the nose. They warrantied them saying they had a defect (brittle). They discontinued the Frigates so now I have a brand new pair of Man O Wars with 580G.



whistlingdixie said:


> does anyone know an easy way to fix my lenses that have stretched a little. I miss the tigh feel that i use to have.


Lenses stretched or do you mean frames stretched? Lenses stretching would mean cracked lenses to me. Unless you have metal frames I don't think there is anything you can do. Maybe get new swivels?


----------



## micklitz (Apr 1, 2011)

Glass
Glass
Glass


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Glass is the only choice in my opinion.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> does anyone know an easy way to fix my lenses that have stretched a little. I miss the tigh feel that i use to have.


When I called Costa about my "Medium" frames not holding on to my head as well as the "Large" frames they said to send them back. I tried going with the hot but not boiling water method like optometrists do but it was only so good.

Guess you could stop by an optometrist and see if they can help, otherwise plan on sending them back to Costa, get charged and hope the next/repaired pair is better.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

I bought a brand new pair of Costas last year, blue mirro 580G, to replace my 5 year old Maui Jims...I find myself looking for and wearing my MJs all the time. I think I have worn the Costas about 3 or 4 times in 6 months. I dunno, just dont feel the same as the MJs.

That said, I would go with the glass lenses...the scratch resistance alone makes it worth it.


----------



## diamondback72 (Aug 10, 2011)

Yams said:


> I bought a brand new pair of Costas last year, blue mirro 580G, to replace my 5 year old Maui Jims...I find myself looking for and wearing my MJs all the time. I think I have worn the Costas about 3 or 4 times in 6 months. I dunno, just dont feel the same as the MJs.
> 
> That said, I would go with the glass lenses...the scratch resistance alone makes it worth it.


Same here. I had a pair of MJ's for goin on 12 yrs and NEVER had problems. Sure they're not nice n snug, but how can you beat a pair of glasses that lasted that long? Bought another pair of MJ's a few yrs ago and they're great too. Last year bought some Costa 580G's. Costa has some great looking frames, but i can tell the difference in quality. Would def buy MJ's first. And would not even consider P's!!! Buy the G's like everyone has stated


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I had a pair of the polycarbonate lenses in the Wavekiller frames for about 6 years until I lost them in the Atlantic last summer. They were excellent.

Replaced them with the 580G in the Zane frames and although the optics, clarity, etc is markedly better they are a bit heavy. Still comfortable though.

I still have my first pair of Costas, the old school Europa frame that I bought in probably '97-'98ish. They've stretched out a bit at the temple but the lenses are still in great shape and the clarity & sharpness are still excellent.


----------

